# Pokemon theories / thoughts



## Superbird

For instance, hypothetical scenarios, and interesting questions about the universe that are never really explained. I have two, for example:

~If Metagross were to play Alakazam in a game of chess, which of them would win? They both know Future Sight, too, so it would be a battle of the outpredicting skill of four supercomputers vs. an IQ of 5000.

~Can Porygon enter Metagross as they would a regular computer? For that matter, where does Beldum even come from? Is it natural or man-made?


----------



## DarkAura

~What really happened to Gary's Raticate? Did it really die, or was it just stuffed in a PC box?

~Was the baby Kangaskhan really supposed to be connected with Cubones?


----------



## Tigerclaw

-Why are there so few wild starter Pokemon? If they're all critically endangered, then why give them away to people? Why not breed the few that are left?


----------



## Katycat

What does Diglett look like if you pull it out of the ground?!?


----------



## Monoking

How the taco can Porygon hatch from an egg?!


----------



## Negrek

Raichie Belle said:


> How the taco can Porygon hatch from an egg?!


It's written in Python.


----------



## Spatz

Tigerclaw said:


> -Why are there so few wild starter Pokemon? If they're all critically endangered, then why give them away to people? Why not breed the few that are left?


Starter farms as well as secluded wild locations. They're not endangered, they're just not commonly found in the general wild.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Monoking

Negrek said:


> It's written in Python.


...I don't speak Negrek. Can  someone translate?


----------



## bulbasaur

Raichie Belle said:


> ...I don't speak Negrek. Can  someone translate?


Oh, it's just the best programming language ever.


----------



## sv_01

Tauros and Miltank could still get a common pre-evo, but how do Hitmons and Braviary reproduce? Do they keep Dittos for that purpose?


----------



## Dar

-What exactly is inside Cloyster's shell?


----------



## Coroxn

Dar said:


> -What exactly is inside Cloyster's shell?


Pure awesomeness

A mass of gooey muscles, most likely.

Why do certain Pokémon evolve in collection to certain materials it makes nooo sense.
Like Scyther+Metal Coat= Armoured Scyther. The molten metal fuses with the Pokémon? Is that not incredibly painful?

And is Gengar Clefairy's shadow?


----------



## M&F

Tigerclaw said:


> -Why are there so few wild starter Pokemon? If they're all critically endangered, then why give them away to people? Why not breed the few that are left?


In-game they're not really distributed like that, and have only been known to be given to the player character and their rival (and, in D/P/Pt, the third main character. and, in B/W, their other rival). I prefer to think of it that way -- it also explains why few trainers are ever seen with these species.

(I think at least the anime contradicts me here but I don't usually take it into consideration)



Coroxn said:


> Why do certain Pokémon evolve in collection to certain materials it makes nooo sense.
> Like Scyther+Metal Coat= Armoured Scyther. The molten metal fuses with the Pokémon? Is that not incredibly painful?


I think the real question here is what trading does to Pokémon. Some of them evolve when traded without even needing a hold item, after all.

Maybe a lot of compression happens in there? It would explain quite a few evolutions.



sv_01 said:


> Tauros and Miltank could still get a common pre-evo, but how do Hitmons and Braviary reproduce? Do they keep Dittos for that purpose?


Non-sexually perhaps?



Katycat said:


> What does Diglett look like if you pull it out of the ground?!?


In PMD it's implied that they at least have feet. Personally, I think it's a lot more ordinary than most people picture, but seeing the crazy theories on this can be plenty of fun.


----------



## Monoking

I love this thread. I'm always making up explanations like this.



Coroxn said:


> And is Gengar Clefairy's shadow?


Yes. I have some wild theory that Gengar was created when moonlight shined on a Clefairy's shadow, bringing it to life or something magikcally.
...
Sounded better in my head.




			
				Darkaura said:
			
		

> ~Was the baby Kangaskhan really supposed to be connected with Cubones?


Uh, haven't you heard? They were originally going to program  it to be.


How the fart do Eevee even live? They have such a potential for evolution, just thinking about all the undeveloped Eletricty sacs and Fire sacs in an Eevee's body confuses me...
...well, that's more musing then asking a question, but whatever.


----------



## Autumn

Raichie Belle said:


> Uh, haven't you heard? They were originally going to program  it to be.


oh really. proof plz


----------



## K'yoril

Superbird said:


> ~If Metagross were to play Alakazam in a game of chess, which of them would win? They both know Future Sight, too, so it would be a battle of the outpredicting skill of four supercomputers vs. an IQ of 5000.
> 
> ~Can Porygon enter Metagross as they would a regular computer? For that matter, where does Beldum even come from? Is it natural or man-made?


~Stalemate. Every time.

~Metagross _are_ computers, so probably if they connected to the internet or something. I think Metagross/Beldum are like starfish; Cut off one leg and it'll grow back, while the cut off part becomes a beldum.

 
See how Beldum looks like Metagross' leg, just smaller?


----------



## M&F

Raichie Belle said:


> How the fart do Eevee even live? They have such a potential for evolution, just thinking about all the undeveloped Eletricty sacs and Fire sacs in an Eevee's body confuses me...
> ...well, that's more musing then asking a question, but whatever.


Radiation seems to have a lot to do with how they evolve.



K'yoril said:


> ~Metagross _are_ computers, so probably if they connected to the internet or something. I think Metagross/Beldum are like starfish; Cut off one leg and it'll grow back, while the cut off part becomes a beldum.


They aren't, they're merely compared to computers often on their Pokédex entries. The Sapphire entry even mentions them eating prey, which means they're most likely normal animals, far removed from normal as they may be.


----------



## Cerberus87

On the topic of Beldum, why the fuck is it so hard to catch?


----------



## M&F

Cerberus said:


> On the topic of Beldum, why the fuck is it so hard to catch?


It was not originally meant to be -- in its debut it was a gift Pokémon.

In-game, you could argue that it's not only at least a quarter as smart as a supercomputer but also heavily armoured. Or maybe its magnetism can mess with Pokéballs.


----------



## Cerberus87

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> It was not originally meant to be -- in its debut it was a gift Pokémon.
> 
> In-game, you could argue that it's not only at least a quarter as smart as a supercomputer but also heavily armoured. Or maybe its magnetism can mess with Pokéballs.


I prefer the smart part. Charmander, a gift, is much easier to catch and Magnemite for example doesn't mess with Poké Balls.

I think they forgot to tune its catch rate, though. Being harder to catch than Mewtwo is a bit silly.


----------



## ultraviolet

Raichie Belle said:


> Uh, haven't you heard? They were originally going to program  it to be.


source?



> How the fart do Eevee even live? They have such a potential for evolution, just thinking about all the undeveloped Eletricty sacs and Fire sacs in an Eevee's body confuses me...
> ...well, that's more musing then asking a question, but whatever.


why would they not just develop upon evolution? even so, lots of animals have vestigal parts (like how some whales and snakes have vestigal leg bones that don't really do anything). I don't see how having these undeveloped parts would be harmful, and upon evolution the ones not needed would probably disappear anyway.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Superbird said:


> ~If Metagross were to play Alakazam in a game of chess, which of them would win? They both know Future Sight, too, so it would be a battle of the outpredicting skill of four supercomputers vs. an IQ of 5000


Neither would be very good at the game, in my opinion. Pokémon, even smart ones, probably need trainers for a reason; I think that pokémon are relatively poor planners and innovators on their own. Thus, they tend to be bad at chess.



Raichie Belle said:


> How the taco can Porygon hatch from an egg?!


It was programmed to.



Cerberus said:


> On the topic of Beldum, why the fuck is it so hard to catch?


Perhaps its computer-like brain allows it to screw with the capturing process as it happens rather than just beating the inside of the ball up like non-beldum do.

(Obviously it was an oversight in the programming but that isn't an in-universe explanation so)


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

~How does cross-species breeding not create a mix between two Pokemon and instead just teach an extra move? Talking mother is Pokemon you want and father is the breeding assistant with the move. (example, Eevee line(female, though how rare it is) + Absol(male))


----------



## Spatz

DarkFireDX said:


> ~How does cross-species breeding not create a mix between two Pokemon and instead just teach an extra move? Talking mother is Pokemon you want and father is the breeding assistant with the move. (example, Eevee line(female, though how rare it is) + Absol(male))


Not likely Gamefreak/Designer's ideas are represented here, but Butterfree did make her own theory pertaining to the genetics of Pokemon, and quite detalied too. Go :HERE: to see.


----------



## K'yoril

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Radiation seems to have a lot to do with how they evolve.
> 
> They aren't, they're merely compared to computers often on their Pokédex entries. The Sapphire entry even mentions them eating prey, which means they're most likely normal animals, far removed from normal as they may be.


Ah. I thought Metagross _were_ super computers. 


DarkFireDX said:


> ~How does cross-species breeding not create a mix between two Pokemon and instead just teach an extra move? Talking mother is Pokemon you want and father is the breeding assistant with the move. (example, Eevee line(female, though how rare it is) + Absol(male))


That eevee _woulb_ be a crossbreed if it learned a new move. Since eevee can't normally learn something like baton pass, but it can through brreding, it isn't a normal eevee.


----------



## Spoon

I've always wondered how swarms, in-game, would be explained ingame somewhat logically. Or Feebas and its six random tiles.

 Also, are Dream World Pokémon in the Dream World actual Pokémon or do they require Dream Mist to truly exist in-game? 

Also, Ash's dad.


----------



## Momo(th)

Spoon said:


> I've always wondered how swarms, in-game, would be explained ingame somewhat logically. Or Feebas and its six random tiles.


I believe it's migration, where a swarm is a group of those Pokemon who travel together.

And Feebas is the ultimate Pokemon troll.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

DarkAura said:


> ~What really happened to Gary's Raticate? Did it really die, or was it just stuffed in a PC box?


It's definitely dead. Otherwise why would Gary have gone to the pokemon tower in the first place? When you battle him there, he wonders why you're there, because none of your pokemon are deceased. This not only implies that his raticate is dead, but he was also rather fond of it. (I think anyway)

Why can't you sell HMs? I mean, oother than the obvious in game reason.

Why is a machine necessary for trading? Trade evolutions aside, couldn't you just... trade pokemon?

If legendary pomemon are gods, why do we trust them to ten-year olds?


----------



## M&F

Chief Zackrai said:


> It's definitely dead. Otherwise why would Gary have gone to the pokemon tower in the first place? When you battle him there, he wonders why you're there, because none of your pokemon are deceased. This not only implies that his raticate is dead, but he was also rather fond of it. (I think anyway)
> 
> Why can't you sell HMs? I mean, oother than the obvious in game reason.
> 
> Why is a machine necessary for trading? Trade evolutions aside, couldn't you just... trade pokemon?
> 
> If legendary pomemon are gods, why do we trust them to ten-year olds?


It's not by any means conclusive -- it could be a Pokémon caught and deceased in between the two encounters, or it could even be a Pokémon from the past unrealted to his current team.

Perhaps they're not legal? Some moves being changed to TMs could simply be their HMs being legalized, too. This just off the top of my head so it probably has a gaping hole; before anybody points that out, though, there are quite a few amusing ramifications to this theory.

Perhaps it's necessary for matters of registration and somesuch. Avoiding a muckup related to OT identities, for example.

Are they gods? And how many of them were trusted to the ten-year-olds, instead of merely found and caught by them first?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

K'yoril said:


> That eevee _woulb_ be a crossbreed if it learned a new move. Since eevee can't normally learn something like baton pass, but it can through brreding, it isn't a normal eevee.


...I guess that makes sense. But what I really meant is why isn't it _physically_ notable that it's a crossbreed? Or would it be and they just don't do it in the sprites in game? (seeing how some moves might require something like that?)


----------



## K'yoril

DarkFireDX said:


> ...I guess that makes sense. But what I really meant is why isn't it _physically_ notable that it's a crossbreed? Or would it be and they just don't do it in the sprites in game? (seeing how some moves might require something like that?)



|That I can't answer... Sorry mate.


----------



## Spatz

Likely the reasoning for the lack of crossbreeding is as follows:

- For the games it would just end up being a ridiculous amount of programing, and alot of the crossbreeds would be, to put it plainly, fucked up.

-For the show, basically the fucked up bit, it's really not worth it.


In the end, Butterfree makes the most amount of sense about it all with her theory.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

That makes sense, now that I think. Lol.


----------



## CJBlazer

How is Lucario a steel and fighting type whe he clearly has a psychic half? (He can control aura for Arcues's sake)


----------



## M&F

Blazer said:


> How is Lucario a steel and fighting type whe he clearly has a psychic half? (He can control aura for Arcues's sake)


Aura has consistently been associated with the Fighting-type, as have quite a few things spiritual and/or related to focus.

Lucario's typing is rather shaky, but hardly the only example. I'm not saying that makes it unworthy of some theorizing around, of course, but we could bring up a lot of those. None I can name right off the top of my head now, unfortunately, but.


----------



## bulbasaur

Gyrados, discussion over.


----------



## DarkAura

bulbasaur said:


> Gyarados, discussion over.


Palkia. Discussion over.


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> Palkia. Discussion over.


Bidoof. Discussion over.


----------



## DarkAura

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Bidoof. Discussion over.


Stunfisk. Discussion over.

I always wondered why bikes in the RBY games cost more than you could have at most, since the cost of the bikes are too dang high.


----------



## Superbird

You weren't meant to buy them!


----------



## DarkAura

Well yeah, I know that, but why is the price there in the first place?


----------



## Ether's Bane

DarkAura said:


> Well yeah, I know that, but why is the price there in the first place?


"Problem, [insert player name here]?"


----------



## ultraviolet

DarkAura said:


> Well yeah, I know that, but why is the price there in the first place?


well it's supposed to be a joke, and it also pretty obviously points out that there's no point saving for a bike because you'll get it later some other way (that is, for free). iirc the price is actually one P more than you can possibly hold, which is pretty funny.


----------



## K'yoril

~Why is GameFreak covering up how evil Dunsparce is? Right from the get-go, it is a raging demon with *Rage* as its starting move. It later learns *Glare*, *Spite*, and *Pursuit*. It's even _bred_ for evil with *Curse*, and *Hex*, while you have the ability to teach it some nasties in the form of *Nightmare* and *Pain Split*. Lastly, while not intrinsically bad, *Stealth Rock* allows it to lay potentially deadly traps for its enemies. Sounds evil right? Yet nothing about Dunsparce alludes to this hidden fiend. Not it's pokedex entries, not its abilities. Not even its design. Nothing but its moves warns us of this shadowy wolf in sheep's clothing...


Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Butterfree

Raichie Belle said:


> ...I don't speak Negrek. Can  someone translate?


Python is a programming language. Additional modules for Python can be in the form of "eggs".

I'm pretty sure the prohibitively large price for bikes in R/B/Y was mostly there to establish "Hey, this is a bike shop!" while giving an excuse for you not to be able to actually buy one. After all, once you get the bike voucher, you should be able to think, "Oh, yeah, I remember that bike shop."


----------



## Spatz

K'yoril said:


> ~Why is GameFreak covering up how evil Dunsparce is? Right from the get-go, it is a raging demon with *Rage* as its starting move. It later learns *Glare*, *Spite*, and *Pursuit*. It's even _bred_ for evil with *Curse*, and *Hex*, while you have the ability to teach it some nasties in the form of *Nightmare* and *Pain Split*. Lastly, while not intrinsically bad, *Stealth Rock* allows it to lay potentially deadly traps for its enemies. Sounds evil right? Yet nothing about Dunsparce alludes to this hidden fiend. Not it's pokedex entries, not its abilities. Not even its design. Nothing but its moves warns us of this shadowy wolf in sheep's clothing...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.


I think you looking at this a little too much...


----------



## M&F

K'yoril said:


> ~Why is GameFreak covering up how evil Dunsparce is? Right from the get-go, it is a raging demon with *Rage* as its starting move. It later learns *Glare*, *Spite*, and *Pursuit*. It's even _bred_ for evil with *Curse*, and *Hex*, while you have the ability to teach it some nasties in the form of *Nightmare* and *Pain Split*. Lastly, while not intrinsically bad, *Stealth Rock* allows it to lay potentially deadly traps for its enemies. Sounds evil right? Yet nothing about Dunsparce alludes to this hidden fiend. Not it's pokedex entries, not its abilities. Not even its design. Nothing but its moves warns us of this shadowy wolf in sheep's clothing...
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.


A lot of Pokémon learn oodles of moves that could be painted as "evil". It's not really indicative of anything.


----------



## K'yoril

Lirris said:


> I think you looking at this a little too much...


Always.


Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> A lot of Pokémon learn oodles of moves that could be painted as "evil". It's not really indicative of anything.


Yeah, it just kinda freaked me out when  saw they moves Dunsparce of all things could learn to be mean and nasty.


----------



## ParsnipTheRaichu

sv_01 said:


> how do Hitmons and Braviary reproduce? Do they keep Dittos for that purpose?


I have no idea. Its a mystery. Maybe there is a person who captures Braviary and Hitmons, breeds it with ditto, then releases all the newly hatched Pokemon into the wild.


----------

